# EOI clarifications needed details in the post



## ssinghvcp (Jun 23, 2013)

Here are my details. Questions are in the next post.

Review page
Please check that the information provided is correct before continuing.
If the information provided is incorrect, this may result in refusal of any future application from this EOI.
Personal details
Passport details
Family name *********
Given names ****************
Sex Male
Date of birth (dd/mm/yyyy)
**/06/1974
Country of birth INDIA
Country of passport INDIA
Citizenship
Is the client a citizen of the country of passport? Yes
Is the client a citizen of any other country? No
Other passports
Does the client have other current passports? No
Usual country of residence INDIA
Relationship status MARRIED
Selected visa types
Skilled - Independent (Subclass 189) (Permanent) Yes
Skilled - Nominated (Subclass 190) (Permanent) Yes
Skilled - Regional (Subclass 489) (Provisional)
State and Territory Nominated Yes
Family members
Are there any family members the client would like to include in a future application? Yes
How many family members? 1
Would the client be accompanied by the client's partner in a future application? Yes
Is the partner an Australian permanent resident or citizen? No
Preferred locations within Australia
In which State or Territory would the client be interested in seeking nomination from?The State or Territory selected is under no obligation to contact the client.
Any
Would the client be prepared to live in a regional area of Australia?Regions are defined in the visa type the client is applying for.
Yes
Would the client be prepared to live outside an Australian capital city?This question will not affect eligibility for selected visa types in this EOI. This is only information to help Employers or State/Territory governments to search for relevant EOIs.
Yes
English language
Has the client undertaken an English language test within the last 36 months? Yes
Provide details of the most recent English test
Name of test IELTS
Date of test (dd/mm/yyyy) **/**/2013
Test reference number *********
Listening score *
Reading score *
Written score *
Speaking score *
Language ability 7.0
Education
Does the client meet the Australian study requirements for the Skilled Migration points test? No
Credentialled community language
Has the client obtained credentialled community language qualifications? No
Education History
Has the client completed, or is currently enrolled in any studies at secondary level and above? Yes
Bachelor Degree in Science, Business or Technology - Degree in Marine Engineering
Qualification Bachelor Degree in Science, Business or TechnologyCourse name Degree in Marine EngineeringInstitution name Marine Engineering & Research InstituteCountry of institution INDIADate from (dd/mm/yyyy) ***** Date to (dd/mm/yyyy) **1997
Skills assessment
Nominated occupation Computer Network and Systems Engineer - 263111
Does the client have a suitable skills assessment from the relevant assessing authority? Yes
Name of assessing authority Australian Computer Society
Date of skills assessment (dd/mm/yyyy) 21/06/2013
Reference number/receipt number ******
Partner skills qualifications
Is the client claiming points for their partner's skills? No
Employment
Provide details of the client's employment history for the last 10 years.
System Engineer - ************
Position System EngineerEmployer name *************** Country INDIAIs this employment related to the nominated occupation? YesDate from (dd/mm/yyyy) 01/01/2004Date to (dd/mm/yyyy) 31/08/2009
Windows System Engineer - ************
Position Windows System EngineerEmployer name *******
Country INDIAIs this employment related to the nominated occupation? YesDate from (dd/mm/yyyy) 09/08/2009Date to (dd/mm/yyyy) 31/05/2012
Senior System Engineer - **************
Position Senior System Engineer Employer name ************* Ltd Country INDIAIs this employment related to the nominated occupation? YesDate from (dd/mm/yyyy) 04/07/2012Date to (dd/mm/yyyy) 14/06/2013
Professional year
Has the client completed a gazetted professional year in Australia in the last 48 months? No
Declarations
The client declares that they:
Have read and understood the information provided to them in this EOI. Yes
Have provided complete and correct information in every detail on this form. Yes
Understand that if they give false or misleading information, a future visa application may be refused, or any visa granted may be cancelled. Yes
Understand that an EOI is not a visa application. There is no associated bridging visa and that an invitation is required in order to apply for certain visa types. Yes
Will update their EOI details immediately as they become aware of a change in circumstances or if there is any change relating to information they have provided in this EOI. Yes
Is all the information above correct?


Visa type summary
Visa type description	Result	Action
Skilled - Independent (Subclass 189) (Permanent)	The EOI for this subclass is able to be completed. The client's claims equal 65 points	
Skilled - Nominated (Subclass 190) (Permanent)	The EOI for this subclass is able to be completed. The client's claims equal 70 points	
Skilled - Regional (Subclass 489) (Provisional) - State and Territory Nominated	The EOI for this subclass is able to be completed. The client's claims equal 75 points


----------



## ssinghvcp (Jun 23, 2013)

Now my questions.

*189 is what I think but can I apply for 489 and 190 as well?*

Family members

Are there any family members the client would like to include in a future application? Yes
How many family members? 1
Would the client be accompanied by the client's partner in a future application? Yes
*My wife is to be included. But does it make it a future application. Shouldn’t this be called the CURRENT one?*

Preferred locations within Australia
In which State or Territory would the client be interested in seeking nomination from?The State or Territory selected is under no obligation to contact the client.
Any 
*Is that OK? I don’t have any nomination applications in progress.*

Education History
Has the client completed, or is currently enrolled in any studies at secondary level and above? Yes

Bachelor Degree in Science, Business or Technology - Degree in Marine Engineering
Qualification Bachelor Degree in Science, Business or TechnologyCourse name Degree in Marine EngineeringInstitution name Marine Engineering & Research InstituteCountry of institution INDIADate from (dd/mm/yyyy) ***** Date to (dd/mm/yyyy) **1997
*Q Is my college listed anywhere?*
*Q Do I have to enter my CBSE 10th and 12th . What are the names for this?*
Skills assessment
Nominated occupation Computer Network and Systems Engineer - 263111
Does the client have a suitable skills assessment from the relevant assessing authority? Yes
Name of assessing authority Australian Computer Society
Date of skills assessment (dd/mm/yyyy) 21/06/2013
Reference number/receipt number ******
Employment
Provide details of the client's employment history for the last 10 years.
System Engineer – 
Total 8.8 years (ACS evaluated)
Declarations
The client declares that they:
Have read and understood the information provided to them in this EOI. Yes
Have provided complete and correct information in every detail on this form. Yes
Understand that if they give false or misleading information, a future visa application may be refused, or any visa granted may be cancelled. Yes
Understand that an EOI is not a visa application. There is no associated bridging visa and that an invitation is required in order to apply for certain visa types. Yes
Will update their EOI details immediately as they become aware of a change in circumstances or if there is any change relating to information they have provided in this EOI. Yes
Is all the information above correct?


Visa type summary
Visa type description	Result	Action
Skilled - Independent (Subclass 189) (Permanent)	The EOI for this subclass is able to be completed. The client's claims equal 65 points	
Skilled - Nominated (Subclass 190) (Permanent)	The EOI for this subclass is able to be completed. The client's claims equal 70 points	
Skilled - Regional (Subclass 489) (Provisional) - State and Territory Nominated	The EOI for this subclass is able to be completed. The client's claims equal 75 points	

*Q. Is any of my claims for 190, 489 valid because I have not applied for any nomination?*


----------



## prash1980 (Jan 16, 2015)

Preferred locations within Australia
In which State or Territory would the client be interested in seeking nomination from?

is choosing any better or any state


----------

